# European 2012 3D Championships, Croatia.



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder if these guys care if they are shooting Rineharts or McKenzies. Probably some other European brand. Is this European archers only or are there any US archers competing in this event? It's good to see 3D events being held in other parts of the world!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

The targets are made by SRT of Italy. It's a European Championship this time but there are World Championships held also.
From comments on the thread it seems as if the rules are very similar to IBO.

http://www.srt-targets.com/catalogo/3d-targets/group-1


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. 

Curious is this unmarked 3d?
DB


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Great pictures.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

One arrow per target, distances unmarked up to 30m (33 yards) and 45m (50 yards) for compounds.

Four target sizes. 11,10,8,5 scoring.
*
FITA 3D World Championships:*

*Day 1:*
1st Qualification Round – 20 targets
2nd Qualification Round – 20 targets
*
Day 2:*
1st Individual Elimination Round – 12 targets
2nd Individual Elimination Round – 12 targets

*Day3:*
Individual Semi Finals – 4 targets

Individual Finals – 4 targets

********

Team Elimination Round – 8 targets- Day 2

Team Semi Finals – 4 targets- Day 3

Team Finals – 4 targets- Day 3




There's a more detailed synopsis on the thread.


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Croatia is a beautiful place! My wife and I were there in 08 on a vacation that covered most of Greece, Italy and Croatia. LOVED IT. probably the most memorable was the Greek island of Santorini. Would love to go back sometime soon!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

'Fiddlers and tweakers'


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks cool


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

can i catch a ride with someone(NY)


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Some country team competitions took place today.



































As well as the individual elimination rounds.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Some one had used up all his luck even before practice finished.


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pics...... Keep 'em coming


Transmitted somehow via iPhone 4.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Those targets look pretty good. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I would love to go there and shoot a shoot!


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

I was there competing. Unfortunately I didn't pass the qualifications rounds,it was a very high level competition,lots of very very good and experienced 3d shooters.Two qualifications rounds, 24 targets each round. The second qualification round day it rained all day....wet lenses,wet feathers, muddy everything . Here are more pics http://www.archery.hr/EP_2012_3D_images/galerija/index.php


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

here is a nice pic,you can see the fogg made by the wet string silencers


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I spent a week in Croatia this summer. It is a very beautiful place and the people were very nice too.


----------

